
Welcoming the Posterous team to the flock - LiveTheDream
http://blog.twitter.com/2012/03/welcoming-posterous-team-to-flock.html
======
AffableSpatula
Would've been fine as a comment on the thread posted 3 minutes earlier about
the same news:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3695407>

